# Forum > News > Community Chat > Polls >  LED Room or Bar for nightclub

## Vengfull

Hey guys another vote for the club.

We have to make a decision on what we want in lighting.

Here are the 2 ideas.

A FULLY designed room with LED's that responds to music using DMX systems.

Example:



Price tag: £50,000 estimated from a company for a single room of the club

----------


## Vengfull

An LED Responsive Bar

Example:



- Price tag: £20,000 for full setup for all 3 bars through out the club

Night club will have 3 floors.

----------


## Smitten

Infinity Mirrored Room By Yayoi Kusama Gives Visitors A Taste Of Space | Bored Panda

You need one of these.

----------


## Vengfull

better version of bar:

----------


## Vengfull

4k not a bad idea but have to think of safety, This would most likely induce sickness with people that are drinking.

----------


## Shameless

Stripper room?

----------


## Dirrrty

+1 on stripper room. Will make your licence application a nightmare though haha

----------


## Neer

Nah, should go with the iBar even though the first one looked cool as hell iBar seems to affect more people there and not just a single room  :Smile:

----------


## Vengfull

Stripper is a no go as its a different license and the local council will not issue another license for a strip club

----------


## KuRIoS

the bar. the room will look to tacky and will look dull after a short time I fear. One of my friends, who won big brother, opened a night club in Denmark with a VIP room which had an aquarium with sharks in it as one of the walls, that looked wicked.. (small sharks)

----------


## Ground Zero

I've seen places pull both off great, and some places pull both off terribly. A place in Leeds used LEDs to make a geodome, pulled it off quite well. (Was in the crowd the night of recording  :Wink: )




Personally I love responsive LEDs to music, especially if you're going to be dancing. If it's more of a sitdown room then go with the bar.

----------


## JD

The thing KuR said but with huge sharks.

----------


## hackerlol

Use goldfish but coat them in actual gold. Shine some light on them. 
Midgets dressed as sharks dancing around the tank.
That would be cool....

----------


## Vengfull

GZ's idea is now on the table and is highly likely...

----------


## xsx

I don't know about the hole idea with the LED lights. I mean it's cool after a while when you go out and try to relax and you see all the lights from the first video... it kinda give you some motion sickness

----------


## lilshorty164

they both look sick as

----------

